# Win XP für Athlon 64 ?



## Bleem (30. Oktober 2004)

Hab gerade gehört das man damit man einen 64 Bit Prozessor voll ausnutzen kann ein Betriebtsystem braucht das ka.. das unterstützt...

Hab mir auch sagen lassen das es von WinXp ne 64 Bit Version gibt...

Habe WinXp Pro...i find nix..da steht nix von 64 Bit  

oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden....?

danke, mfg Bleem


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. Oktober 2004)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es noch keine 64Bit Windows Version, Microsoft kriegt es anscheinend nicht so schnell hin wie von vielen gewünscht und erhofft.

MfG


----------



## TobGod (30. Oktober 2004)

Also mir ist nur bekannt, dass das erste Betriebssystem, das 64bit unterstützten soll, Windows Longhorn ist und das kommt vorraussichtlich 2006.


----------



## Bleem (30. Oktober 2004)

dann hat ma ja einen 64bit Prozessor um sonst ? Wenn ich ihn mit dem WinXp nicht 100% auslasten kann ? oder ?

Hat man dann bei einen 64 3000+   seine 2,6 Ghz ? oder müsstest du dafür ein 64 Bit System Haben ?


----------



## imweasel (30. Oktober 2004)

Bleem hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann hat ma ja einen 64bit Prozessor um sonst ?



Hi,

wenn du Windows auf einem 64bitter laufen lässt, dann schon. Aber zum Glück gibts noch andere OS die 64-Bit unterstützen und nicht aus Redmond kommen


----------



## Ranbert (31. Oktober 2004)

Man kann sich allerdings auch die 64-Bit Betaversion von Windows-XP herunterladen...

Klick mich


----------



## Sinac (31. Oktober 2004)

Ranbert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann sich allerdings auch die 64-Bit Betaversion von Windows-XP herunterladen...
> 
> Klick mich



Hey, wenn die schon Beta ist, warum kann man die noch nicht völlig überteuert kaufen? Bei den anderen Windows Versionen war das auch so, oder? 

Naja, ich würde mich auch für die Alternativen OS entscheiden die 64Bit unterstützen und nicht mehr Beta sind


----------



## fluessig (31. Oktober 2004)

Hier findet man auch einen interessanten Test zum 64 Bit Windows und wo schon jetzt Vorteile gegenüber der 32 Bit Version sind (meiner Meinung nach überwiegen aber noch die Nachteile)
http://www.gmx.net/de/themen/computer/hightech/test/339658.html


----------

